
Linear Logic Programming - epsylon
http://www.infoq.com/presentations/linear-logic-programming
======
epsylon
Her slides are available here:
[http://www.flickr.com/photos/8243148@N08/sets/72157635668011...](http://www.flickr.com/photos/8243148@N08/sets/72157635668011986/)

(I admit that I have a soft spot for clear and well-designed hand-made
slides.)

